# IH McCormick Manure Spreader Chain



## LeeRogers (Oct 9, 2012)

I recently picked up a "project" manure spreader that looks like a IH McCormick 30 or at least according to pictures that I can find. This appears to be very close to a 200tw as well but the jack stand is a little different. The apron chain needs to be repaced. It has a 67 stamped on the upper side. Does it matter if I replace it with a 67 or a 67 H and which would be best? Also any ideas on a good source for chain? Thanks


----------



## 46mech (Jun 26, 2008)

I know this is a few days old, but I'll give this a shot since I had to do the same on my JD spreader. I'd stick with the same number, there is a difference in the lengths of the individual links and the sprockets wouldn't match.


----------

